# Having help painting my old gnome.



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 23, 2021)

I don't know if Kirby is trying to help me paint my old garden gnome or is jealous of the attention or maybe he is critiquing.


----------



## bingo (Oct 23, 2021)

he loves the ride!


----------



## Devi (Oct 23, 2021)

By the way, when inserting an image (picture) into a post, if you just add the picture after you type your text, you may end up with the scenario above ... where the last lines of the post are separated from the earlier lines due to the picture.

To separate the typed lines from the picture, type your lines, hit ENTER, then add the picture. Hitting enter will separate the picture from the typed lines.


----------

